# Holiday gift



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

did any of you get the thank you for driving for Lyft text saying there will be a special holiday treat for driving for them next week?? If so any ideas what it is?


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

a pink buttplug! a non gender-discriminatory stocking "stuffer'!


----------



## hbk121 (Dec 10, 2016)

From Lyft:

"We really appreciate you "billy". Drive with Lyft next week and look out for a special holiday treat coming your way. Happy Friday!"

I hope its a surprise bonus directed to my account, I'm a dreamer lmao....


----------



## hbk121 (Dec 10, 2016)

I hope all the lyft drivers who really give 110% receive something great!


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

hbk121 said:


> From Lyft:
> 
> "We really appreciate you "billy". Drive with Lyft next week and look out for a special holiday treat coming your way. Happy Friday!"
> 
> I hope its a surprise bonus directed to my account, I'm a dreamer lmao....


I got the same text. It will be interesting to see what the holiday treat is.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

rudygti said:


> did any of you get the thank you for driving for Lyft text saying there will be a special holiday treat for driving for them next week?? If so any ideas what it is?


I'm guessing that LED pillbox flashing piece of junk they have as the new glowstache replacement?

Seriously doubt it's money


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Did YOUR apps pester you one or more times to verify address for "new trade dress " recently?

Cuz mine did. . two days after they sent me requested replacement trade dresses.

So I'm guessing it's really for that monstrosity


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Here it appears to be a $100 bonus for 15 rides next week (paid on 12/28). No requirements other than you get the "personal" email, no more than 2 rides to the same person and no opt in.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

rudygti said:


> did any of you get the thank you for driving for Lyft text saying there will be a special holiday treat for driving for them next week?? If so any ideas what it is?


The GIFT I want is:
You can get LyftPlus requests Exclusively!.. The Destination Feature now functions on Line, Lyft, & Plus!.. You can cancel on minors without dropping your accept rate!.. The insurance deductible is now $1000!.. We'll show you when a request is Primetime!.. Requests further than 15 mins away are automatically 25%-50% Primetime!..

Our Gift to LYFT,
If you provide a "Better Service", we will drive Lyft 80% of the time! The only feature stated above that Uber doesn't provide is a surge price for long distance pickups! I currently drive Uber 80% of the time.

What are you waiting for? Juno will arrive soon. VW & others will be providing services as well. What have you done for GM lately?
Nothing important!.. Time to step on the gas Lyft!


----------



## GLOgli615 (Sep 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I'm guessing that LED pillbox flashing piece of junk they have as the new glowstache replacement?
> 
> Seriously doubt it's money


If it is money I doubt it will be more than 100$ and I'm sure it will only apply to full time drivers if it is... I could use the cash though as I'm sure we all could.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

GLOgli615 said:


> If it is money I doubt it will be more than 100$ and I'm sure it will only apply to full time drivers if it is... I could use the cash though as I'm sure we all could.


You kiddin?

Lyft bonus structure EXCLUDES full timers and is 100% geared at part timers and uber drivers

It's why I've cut back >50% on working Lyft.

If they offered the 1000 rides 90 days or 500 rides 60 days for a few grand promos to anyone, i'd have had 2000 lyft rides since July instead of 700, and would be praising them not bashing them at every turn

Instead, every time I see that stuff I feel snubbed and disgusted


----------



## GLOgli615 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sharkb8 said:


> The GIFT I want is:
> You can get LyftPlus requests Exclusively!.. The Destination Feature now functions on Line, Lyft, & Plus!.. You can cancel on minors without dropping your accept rate!.. The insurance deductible is now $1000!.. We'll show you when a request is Primetime!.. Requests further than 15 mins away are automatically 25%-50% Primetime!..
> 
> Our Gift to LYFT,
> ...


That would be awesome, I really wish they would offer some sort of compensation when you drive farther than 2-3 miles to pick up a pax... the other night I drove almost 15 miles only to arrive and have the passenger ask me to take her 1.5 miles to the freaking bus stop... I was beyond pissed.... she said she worked at the airport so I asked if she just wanted me to take her there so she didn't have to wait for the bus (secretly I just wanted to get the miles seeing as how I had driven so far go get her) and she said "no that will end up costing almost 20$" I was like whatever and took her cheap ass to the bus stop.. I was pissed! What is wrong with people? She knew I drove almost 20 min to come get her... I got paid a whopping 3$ for my efforts. Total waste of time! Lyft should do something to keep crap like that from happening. A ride as worthless as that had never happened to me before but I've had similar things happen but that was the worst.. okay end of rant.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Their fulltime retention rate sux because they seem to be DETERMINED to become worse every week, and to make sure to let you know ALL "improvement" is geared at somebody who isn't you : the pax, the noobs....themselves


----------



## GLOgli615 (Sep 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> You kiddin?
> 
> Lyft bonus structure EXCLUDES full timers and is 100% geared at part timers and uber drivers
> 
> ...


Yeah I feel ya on that. I'm confused though how do you figure that the bonus excludes full time drivers??


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

GLOgli615 said:


> Yeah I feel ya on that. I'm confused though how do you figure that the bonus excludes full time drivers??


Cause I've SEEN the guarantees part timers get.... $7-15 / hour higher.

You don't drive for a couple weeks or cut back due to car trouble or not feeling well, and THEN, boom, you get 2 weeks of FAT offers.

If you don't work Lyft but have it, you get quest style incentives....once got a $300 for 2 weeks of any pdb after skipping a little. Not anymore. People with 50 rides, however, get them 15 rides for 100 bucks things...

Me, I get scammed by algorithms that roll back the time online counter when I'm not looking during guarantees (verified by me, others, AND lyft - which pays some compensation if you call them out on it) or string you along until 5 am monday for a pdb and then try to toss you 2-3 rides that will absolutely 100% blow it unless you use trickery (a friend's phone for a last ride, or bribing your last shorty pax to reorder you)....or better yet toss you a stacked ping from 5:01 to masquerade as a lyft line pickup while actually killing your last ditch one more ride needed line chance before it should be over...


----------



## GLOgli615 (Sep 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Cause I've SEEN the guarantees part timers get.... $7-15 / hour higher.
> 
> You don't drive for a couple weeks or cut back due to car trouble or not feeling well, and THEN, boom, you get 2 weeks of FAT offers.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree, that's pretty dirty of them. I haven't driven with lyft long enough to really catch on to that kind of stuff. I will say though that last week I made close to 800$ in fares and yesterday I got an additional 244$ in guaranteed earnings for the hours that I put in where I didn't make the guarantees on my own.. just curious, what city do you drive in? I know it says OC is that Los Angeles? I would think that driving in LA would be pretty lucrative. then again I'm sure there's plenty of competition with all the Uber and lyft drivers. I am in Nashville Tennessee myself. I drove for Uber for a long time before I ever signed up with left and to be honest I probably will never turn uber back on again.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

GLOgli615 said:


> Yeah I agree, that's pretty dirty of them. I haven't driven with lyft long enough to really catch on to that kind of stuff. I will say though that last week I made close to 800$ in fares and yesterday I got an additional 244$ in guaranteed earnings for the hours that I put in where I didn't make the guarantees on my own.. just curious, what city do you drive in? I know it says OC is that Los Angeles? I would think that driving in LA would be pretty lucrative. then again I'm sure there's plenty of competition with all the Uber and lyft drivers. I am in Nashville Tennessee myself. I drove for Uber for a long time before I ever signed up with left and to be honest I probably will never turn uber back on again.


LA is a *joke* useful only for farming guarantees/ridecount/insane primetime spikes several hours per week on a good week

OC is next door, nastier pax but higher pay...demand issues though ever since they overdid the promos to drivers again.

Last week got 1100+, slightly less than half with Lyft... 200 of it guarantees in OC, and the rest = wasted time in LA.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Everybody who can't do math laughs or cries about Uber Detroit rates... Lyft and Uber LA rates both are NOTICEABLY LOWER, as visible to anybody who can count


----------



## GLOgli615 (Sep 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> LA is a *joke* useful only for farming guarantees/ridecount/insane primetime spikes several hours per week on a good week
> 
> OC is next door, nastier pax but higher pay...demand issues though ever since they overdid the promos to drivers again.
> 
> Last week got 1100+, slightly less than half with Lyft... 200 of it guarantees in OC, and the rest = wasted time in LA.


I agree, for me one of the main reasons I prefer lyft pax over an uber pax is 9 times out of 10 the passengers with uber are generally rude obnoxious assholes. 
Nashville is starting to catch up with LA the way you describe it.. Nashville has hired a ridiculous number of new lyft and uber drivers in the past few months, obviously there's a fairly large tourism season in the summer which is pretty lucrative..however p primetime is almost unheard of here as of late, the last time primetime was significant was the Saturday before Halloween (3-400% almost all night) other than that it's very rare to get prime time that's over 200 percent and when it does happen it only lasts for maybe half an hour and it's usually around 3 AM when the bars close. It's pretty aggravating when you're driving around in the city and it seems dead and most of the cars on the road have pink glowing mustaches and Uber trade dress in the window. Most every lyft passenger that I talk to more often than not says that they prefer lyft over Uber because they all have uber horror stories. Obviously Uber will hire just about anyone I have a feeling and I hope that before too long lyft will become more popular than Uber if the bad uber experiences continue to be the case. I'm sure it's the same way in Los Angeles but lift is much more stringent in there hiring policy keeping the passengers much safer than Uber. My girlfriend and a lot of women that I know refuse to ride with Uber, and most everyone that I know male or female refuses to use taxis.


----------



## GLOgli615 (Sep 27, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> a pink buttplug! a non gender-discriminatory stocking "stuffer'!


Lol omg I almost choked on my coffee, Bravo !!


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Our gift to you: We'll probably lower the rate, make the little pink squares even smaller, 50% of your pings will come from 20 minutes or more away.

Our gift to us: We'll sell Lyft to the highest bidder, we'll get a fat bonus, and keep laughing at you and Uber drivers too


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Psssst ..... pink squares not actually related to primetime anymore


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Psssst ..... pink squares not actually related to primetime anymore


Did I mention pink squares and primetime on the same line? Oops I didn't notice...
Anyway... Their gift of matching the tips received on the slowest driving day of the weeks sucked. I received a total of $0 in tips, so my gift from Lyft was matched to $0.
I feel special


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Our gift to you: We'll probably lower the rate, make the little pink squares even smaller, 50% of your pings will come from 20 minutes or more away.


I think you mean: even though you are clearly in a pink zone we'll doubly make sure that we'll send you a ping for a Lyft Line many many blocks away and outside of any pink zone.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Did I mention pink squares and primetime on the same line? Oops I didn't notice...
> Anyway... Their gift of matching the tips received on the slowest driving day of the weeks sucked. I received a total of $0 in tips, so my gift from Lyft was matched to $0.
> I feel special


Well what would you rather have, a pink square on your block, or a fat surcharge of PT% on your fare?


----------



## Kat.from.New.Jersey (Apr 29, 2016)

rudygti said:


> did any of you get the thank you for driving for Lyft text saying there will be a special holiday treat for driving for them next week?? If so any ideas what it is?


It's your candy cane cars. Which I don't have


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Its a pink lint brush, for your jacket.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

I love the text message they sent earlier this week for us SF drivers to stop by the local Hub office to pick up candy for the passengers. That way we can be sure to cleanup all of the freakin candy wrappers between rides. This company is so focused on itself and its passengers it's almost unbearable. No wait, it is unbearable.


----------

